# Epic Tip liar lied about the in app tip he will be adding.



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Of all my 6 years of driving Uber, I've never seen such a huge liar. He tells me he is so greatful for the iPhone chord and me taking him to different destination that I the driver need to tell him how much tip I want. I tell him you can do $10 or $20 if you want. And he was drunk so he even tells me later I may forget since I am drunk so remind me when I am getting out of car to tip you in app. And then I tell him oh you can tip now if you want in app, and he pretends like he doesn't see it and I tell him oh it's there you can rate and tip. So he says he rates me 5 stars but he lies about adding the top and it never showed up since. And this is a young 1998 born dude. A young adult but still lying like this? He wasn't even seriously drunk either.

He forgotten his wallet in back seat and it has no cash but his ID and a few credit cards.

What should I do? Toss it in garbage bin outside? Am sure his bank will mail him his card free and his driver's license replacement costs $20ish the same he promised he will tip.

****er hurt my rating too.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

@Amos69 what y'all think I should do. Return wallet for fee of $15 or toss it in garbage? I'm not obligated to return anything honestly. Especially after he behaved this way and did major obvious tip lie and he hurt my rating as it fell a point. @New2This any thoughts?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I would drop it t the nearest police station. This young buck will complain, so placing it there alleviates any issues


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I would drop it t the nearest police station. This young buck will complain, so placing it there alleviates any issues


But what proof is there that he lost a wallet in Uber car? I never saw a wallet. I picked up other pax and they could've took it when they got in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Of all my 6 years of driving Uber, I've never seen such a huge liar. He tells me he is so greatful for the iPhone chord and me taking him to different destination that I the driver need to tell him how much tip I want. I tell him you can do $10 or $20 if you want. And he was drunk so he even tells me later I may forget since I am drunk so remind me when I am getting out of car to tip you in app. And then I tell him oh you can tip now if you want in app, and he pretends like he doesn't see it and I tell him oh it's there you can rate and tip. So he says he rates me 5 stars but he lies about adding the top and it never showed up since. And this is a young 1998 born dude. A young adult but still lying like this? He wasn't even seriously drunk either.
> 
> He forgotten his wallet in back seat and it has no cash but his ID and a few credit cards.
> 
> ...


Skin him aliveeeee. . . .

-& baste him in salt water !


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I would drop it t the nearest police station. This young buck will complain, so placing it there alleviates any issues


Drop it at the police station that is FURTHEST away from their house, while still convenient for you to drive to.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Skin him aliveeeee. . . .
> 
> -& baste him in salt water !


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Drop it at the police station that is FURTHEST away from their house, while still convenient for you to drive to.


Did you know police are not obligated to protect you per the constitution? They try their best but it isn't mandatory. 

And I am not obligated to drop it there. I can drop off in garbage. I did nothing else with his cards or ID. Simply went from car to random garbage bin and deeper part of the garbage bin. Normally I am not this evil 👿 but guy excited me and even asked me to choose what amount I wanna get tipped. He beyond went tip liar, he is in a new category of bad liar.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Did you know police are not obligated to protect you per the constitution? They try their best but it isn't mandatory.
> 
> And I am not obligated to drop it there. I can drop off in garbage. I did nothing else with his cards or ID. Simply went from car to random garbage bin and deeper part of the garbage bin. Normally I am not this evil 👿 but guy excited me and even asked me to choose what amount I wanna get tipped. He beyond went tip liar, he is in a new category of bad liar.


We call that ......Drunk


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Did you know police are not obligated to protect you per the constitution? They try their best but it isn't mandatory.
> 
> And I am not obligated to drop it there. I can drop off in garbage. I did nothing else with his cards or ID. Simply went from car to random garbage bin and deeper part of the garbage bin. Normally I am not this evil 👿 but guy excited me and even asked me to choose what amount I wanna get tipped. He beyond went tip liar, he is in a new category of bad liar.


I’m just saying: drop it off somewhere FAR away that they’ll have to waste a crapload of time and/or money driving/Ubering there to retrieve it.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> We call that ......Drunk


Sober ones lie all the time.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I’m just saying: drop it off somewhere FAR away that they’ll have to waste a crapload of time and/or money driving/Ubering there to retrieve it.


He never reported missing in the Uber app. I don't know about it. All I know is I cleaned garbage from back of seats and threw I to bin.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Meh, I think you're getting too worked up over this. Pax lie all the time. Take it as a given that they will lie about tips.

Drivers also lie to pax. How many times has a driver texted, "be right there!" when the pax texts to say they are in a $100-fine-if-you-pick-up-here location at the airport for example?

Why, just last night a rough old woman whose gravelly voice would have made Barry White jealous informed me that we would be doing a 4 block run to the liquor store, that I would wait for her while she shopped and then take her back home.

"You will wait for me, right? I'll give you a tip", she asked when we stopped.
"Of course! I'll wait right here"


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Karma is a *****... 

You could have gotten $15. 


I guess what it comes down to is morals and doing what's right. 

Did you sleep good that night? Then I guess you have an answer to what kind of morals you have.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Karma is a ***...
> 
> You could have gotten $15.
> 
> ...


Bwoy I'm satisfied


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess what it comes down to is morals and doing what's right.


This reminds me of an event some time ago on Lyft. A pax puked in my car and, as he was exiting, I saw that he had dropped his iPhone on the floor. Normally, I would simply have picked the phone up and given it to him, but not this time. His phone was my insurance policy to ensure that I would be paid a cleaning fee.

I immediately took photos of the vomit and reported the incident to Lyft. Lyft contacted me the next day to ask if I had found the pax' phone. I replied that I had and that I would return it, and that I expected to be paid the cleaning fee. Lyft replied that I should contact the pax and arrange to phone as soon as possible, and that they would "investigate" the cleaning fee request and get back to me in "48 to 72 hours" with their "decision".

That didn't work for me. I replied to Lyft that there was evidently a mismatch in urgency perceived by Lyft, with them requiring me to return the phone immediately, yet an "investigation" was allegedly required, in addition to two to three days, for them to decide if I would be paid the cleaning fee. I suggested to them that, instead, the return of the phone and the payment of the cleaning fee should happen concurrently. I saw no reason for an "investigation", given that they already had the photos, nor did I see any advantage for anyone in a two to three delay.

They immediately credited my account with a cleaning fee. Incidentally, once I had returned the phone, Lyft accused me of extortion, falsely claiming that I had said that I would not return the phone if I was not paid the cleaning fee, and that "any more behaviour of this type" from me would result in deactivation. "F off Lyft", I thought. This was way back in 2015, and was one of the first indications for me that the facade that Lyft had crafted for itself that it was the company that treated drivers better was just that - a facade of no substance.

Anyway, the point is that what goes around sometimes comes around. Morals don't really come into it when you're operating in a space that's a moral-free zone.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This reminds me of an event some time ago on Lyft. A pax puked in my car and, as he was exiting, I saw that he had dropped his iPhone on the floor. Normally, I would simply have picked the phone up and given it to him, but not this time. His phone was my insurance policy to ensure that I would be paid a cleaning fee.
> 
> I immediately took photos of the vomit and reported the incident to Lyft. Lyft contacted me the next day to ask if I had found the pax' phone. I replied that I had and that I would return it, and that I expected to be paid the cleaning fee. Lyft replied that I should contact the pax and arrange to phone as soon as possible, and that they would "investigate" the cleaning fee request and get back to me in "48 to 72 hours" with their "decision".
> 
> ...


But you just explained textbook definition of extortion... Tit for tat.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> But you just explained textbook definition of extortion... Tit for tat.


I'm not sure what textbook you're using! Did you buy it at the dollar store? Wherever you got it from, you need to throw it away.

No, lol, to extort is to obtain something via threats or force. I did neither. If you have a reread of my post, you will see that I suggested that it would be appropriate for me to return the phone and them to pay me the cleaning fee at the same time.

FYI, extortion would have been for me to threaten not to return the phone unless they paid me the cleaning fee.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

If you are looking for people to tell you to throw it away, well you have made your mind up, so do what your heart tell you…

As for me I would put it in a box, put a note in it, and leave it at their door and just forget about the tip because Karma will reward me down the road…


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Driver for a long time right. Get over it. You know the score with weekend passengers.
Also the word epic tip?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If you are looking for people to tell you to throw it away, well you have made your mind up, so do what your heart tell you…
> 
> As for me I would put it in a box, put a note in it, and leave it at their door and just forget about the tip because Karma will reward me down the road…


But, if you believe in karma, I would argue that not getting his wallet back is the deserved karma for the pax for lying to the OP and stiffing him on the tip. Or does your karma not work both ways?

(Just trying to understand; I don't believe in karma and don't know that much about it).


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Karma. Imho their are a couple of ways to think of things. 
Myself , I been very blessed the last 2 years. Karma, a friend overseas that I hired to do a job on my house. Went crazy with the money and robbed me of alot.
He is on foreign soil. 
2 choices as I been blessed. Learn what I did wrong and forget about it. He was a friend 14 years.
Or pay someone to destroy he muti cab toyota turbo diesel 8 pass exterior and give him a beaten. 
I choose to suck it all up.i believe in karma . God has blessed me 3 times as much as my loses in the last few month..this is in my opinion. Age 59. 
The old me will be eye for and eye.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm not sure what textbook you're using! Did you buy it at the dollar store? Wherever you got it from, you need to throw it away.
> 
> No, lol, to extort is to obtain something via threats or force. I did neither. If you have a reread of my post, you will see that I suggested that it would be appropriate for me to return the phone and them to pay me the cleaning fee at the same time.
> 
> FYI, extortion would have been for me to threaten not to return the phone unless they paid me the cleaning fee.


extortion, the unlawful exaction of money or property through intimidation.

You tried to use property not not belonging to you to leverage payment for cleanup. 

See people think it's only violent actions or physical threat.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> You tried to use property not belonging to you to leverage payment


Correct. However, that is not extortion.

Remember, there has to be non-violent or violent threat, or force, for it to be considered extortion. But there was none in my actions.

You're trying hard to read into this things that are not there. If you see a specific threat I made to Lyft then feel free to quote it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lol the non-violent threat was implied... Well "suggested" by you. 

Withholding property not yours in exchange for, in this case compensation for cleanup. You admitted to possession of properties not yours. You only suggested exchange when compensation is payed.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Actually, it also borders larceny.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lol the non-violent threat was implied... Well "suggested" by you.


Nonsense. The only thing I implied was that it would be fairer for Lyft to pay me the fee at the same time as I returned the phone.

I see that you are unable to quote any threat I made to Lyft, as there wasn't one.


> Withholding property not yours in exchange for, in this case compensation for cleanup.


Again, at no point did I withhold any property or threaten to do so. You're clutching at straws here, desperate to prove a point that cannot be made.


> You admitted to possession of properties not yours.


That is not in dispute. As mentioned above, the pax left his phone in my car.


> You only suggested exchange when compensation is payed.


Incorrect. I suggested that they pay compensation concurrent with my return of the phone, not that I would only return the phone when it was paid.

I will illustrate with an example to help you understand. Let's say your neighbour lent you $50. On a different occasion you lent the neighbour your lawnmower. One day, the neighbour says to you that he needs the $50 and asks you to pay it back that day. You ask about your lawnmower, and the neighbour says that you can have it back next week. You reply that a better solution for you would be to do both today, and you offer to take the $50 to him in the afternoon and collect your lawnmower at the same time.

Now, according to you, rather laughably, this would be extortion - you would be extorting your neighbour even though you did not make any threat against him; only a suggestion of a better solution for you.

I'm not sure if you really are unable to understand what happened here with Lyft and don't understand that there needs to be a threat for it to be extortion, or you are deliberately trying to be obtuse. Either way, I think I'll park this here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nonsense. The only thing I implied was that it would be fairer for Lyft to pay me the fee at the same time as I returned the phone.
> 
> I see that you are unable to quote any threat I made to Lyft, as there wasn't one.
> Again, at no point did I withhold any property or threaten to do so. You're clutching at straws here, desperate to prove a point that cannot be made.
> ...


You may have convinced yourself but.... But only yourself.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> You may have convinced yourself but.... But only yourself.


Yes, I see that you have failed to understand this. I'm normally quite good at explaining simple concepts to people, but sometimes it isn't possible, depending on the cognitive ability of the person learning.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, I see that you have failed to understand this. I'm normally quite good at explaining simple concepts to people, but sometimes it isn't possible, depending on the cognitive ability of the person learning.


No you explained your wrong very aggressively.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> Driver for a long time right. Get over it. You know the score with weekend passengers.
> Also the word epic tip?


Yes I jumped over it. I never took his wallet. Don't know where it is


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If you are looking for people to tell you to throw it away, well you have made your mind up, so do what your heart tell you…
> 
> As for me I would put it in a box, put a note in it, and leave it at their door and just forget about the tip because Karma will reward me down the road…


There is no door lol. I don't know where he lives. He was going to some party


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ozzoz7.. I think too much drama over this. Its uber get car . Get out no tip . Say it's in the app. Dont you get it. Realign your attitude to go forward.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> But, if you believe in karma, I would argue that not getting his wallet back is the deserved karma for the pax for lying to the OP and stiffing him on the tip. Or does your karma not work both ways?
> 
> (Just trying to understand; I don't believe in karma and don't know that much about it).


As the old saying goes two wrongs never make it right and he will get his payback sooner or later but it seem you and the OP have issues and shouldn’t be in driving in my opinion because it tell me you and the OP can not be trusted.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> There is no door lol. I don't know where he lives. He was going to some party


You have his license, so are you saying there is no door to the place on his license or are you saying you can not be bothered being the bigger person?

Mail it back and get over it!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

> This reminds me of an event some time ago on Lyft. A pax puked in my car and, as he was exiting, I saw that he had dropped his iPhone on the floor. Normally, I would simply have picked the phone up and given it to him, but not this time. His phone was my insurance policy to ensure that I would be paid a cleaning fee.
> 
> I immediately took photos of the vomit and reported the incident to Lyft. Lyft contacted me the next day to ask if I had found the pax' phone. I replied that I had and that I would return it, and that I expected to be paid the cleaning fee. Lyft replied that I should contact the pax and arrange to phone as soon as possible, and that they would "investigate" the cleaning fee request and get back to me in "48 to 72 hours" with their "decision".
> 
> ...


Phone? What phone? I don't see any phone unless it is under all the hazardous waste of vomit. Maybe the hazmat crew will find it and I can return it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> You may have convinced yourself but.... But only yourself.


Please don't speak for me, it's a subtle but well done dance that doesn't cross the line of extortion in my opinion which is worth about what you paid for it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> No you explained your wrong very aggressively.


You think my explanation to you was "very aggressive"? No, lol; it was in no way aggressive.

You sound a little fragile / delicate. Not that that's anything wrong with that; it's just an observation.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You think my explanation to you was "very aggressive"? No, lol; it was in no way aggressive.
> 
> You sound a little fragile / delicate. Not that that's anything wrong with that; it's just an observation.


you should have been fired for taking that position...you were fortunate


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> you should have been fired for taking that position...you were fortunate


What position are you referring to?

I didn't "take a position". I simply told Lyft that I wanted to be paid my cleaning fee without delay and they agreed. Have a re-read of the posts.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Don’t let an ayho make you an ayho.


----------

